# Ultrafire WF-502B complaints and DX woes



## Abouna (Jul 2, 2007)

After waiting quite some time I finally get my 18650 for the Ultrafire WF-502B I ordered for my son (they forgot to ship the battery).

First, I'm semi-disappointed in the customer service. This was supposed to be a b-day gift which is now 2 weeks past due. 

Anyhow, so far this light is not thrilling me. The battery is quite snug. Next, I couldn't get the damn thing to turn on. I'm sitting here wondering what's up and then I think "gee, that batt is awful flat on both ends". So I scrounge up a way too thick magnet as a spacer and slap it on the + end. Sure enough, now the thing works. Unfortunately the only magnets I have sitting around are all too thick and won't allow me to seat the tail cap.

This is my first 18650 light so maybe there's something I just don't know or am not doing right. If it is normal operating procedure then I would expect them to provide a spacer!

Not sure I'll be getting any more lights from DX though if this is the routine.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm assuming that you received a protected 18650. The protected batteries are slightly larger, and do not have the positive node as the unprotected batteries do. This is all explained on the protected 18650's product page BTW. KaiDomain sells very small magnets designed for the lack of a positive node, but it may be a tight fit. That's just the nature of using a protected battery, it's going to be fine with some lights but may be trickier with others.


----------



## Northernflame (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi.

First of all. It would not be wise to expect Kai or Dx to be quick in delivery. I'm still waiting on my last order that has been in the mail for about a month now.

You have to remember where the products are actualy being shipped form.

Secondly your 520b . Here is a short thread i had recently posted.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167948

I did get a 502b in a few days later . It's odd that you had to add the magnetic spacer, as the 502B's i've seen to date all have springs on the positive pole. No need for any spacer.

Sounds like you have protected 18650 batteries. These are slightly larger than their non-protected brothers.

I've not (as yet) seen or heard of a 502B with problems with a snug battery.

Your problems sound more like the problems with the ultrafire C2.

This link is for an Ultrafire 502-B (LED version) . There is a xenon version as well.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3371


This link is for the Ultrafire C2.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1446


Hope this helps.


----------



## Abouna (Jul 2, 2007)

mmmflashlights said:


> I'm assuming that you received a protected 18650. The protected batteries are slightly larger, and do not have the positive node as the unprotected batteries do. This is all explained on the protected 18650's product page BTW. KaiDomain sells very small magnets designed for the lack of a positive node, but it may be a tight fit. That's just the nature of using a protected battery, it's going to be fine with some lights but may be trickier with others.



Personally, I think it is the responsibility of the seller to note this. I was aware of the using magnets in general, didn't know I'd need one with this light though. Oh, yes it is protected.


----------



## justmyluck (Jul 2, 2007)

Abouna,

Food for thought....I just picked up two of these from someone here on CPF, and as I do not have any 18650's, I just use 2x CR123 with this light.

Works great.

Eric


----------



## Abouna (Jul 2, 2007)

Northernflame said:


> Hi.
> 
> First of all. It would not be wise to expect Kai or Dx to be quick in delivery. I'm still waiting on my last order that has been in the mail for about a month now.
> 
> You have to remember where the products are actualy being shipped form.



I should have clarified, the first order was about what I expected, the battery however should have been shipped expedited since it was their mistake.



> Secondly your 520b . Here is a short thread i had recently posted.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167948


Thanks, I did read through that before posting



> I did get a 502b in a few days later . It's odd that you had to add the magnetic spacer, as the 502B's i've seen to date all have springs on the positive pole. No need for any spacer.
> 
> Sounds like you have protected 18650 batteries. These are slightly larger than their non-protected brothers.
> 
> I've not (as yet) seen or heard of a 502B with problems with a snug battery.


It's not too snug, just more than I'm accustomed too. I did get a protected cell. I don't see any spring whatsoever on the positive side. I've got a spring off the emiter, another spring between the head and the body and then the plastic/metal spacer with hole between the head and the body tube. The only other spring is on the tail cap.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Abouna (Jul 2, 2007)

justmyluck said:


> Abouna,
> 
> Food for thought....I just picked up two of these from someone here on CPF, and as I do not have any 18650's, I just use 2x CR123 with this light.
> 
> ...



Wish I had thought of that (actually I did, just thought it would be nice to try an 18650).

Unfortunately I only have 2 CR123s, one in my P1 and the other in my Dorcy S1W.


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 2, 2007)

You should not need a magnet. The spring should make contact with +ve end.

I have an AW Protected 18650 and the battery fits with no problems.

Left, Ultrafire 502B Module. Right, Huntlight FT01 Module


----------



## Abouna (Jul 2, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> You should not need a magnet. The spring should make contact with +ve end.
> 
> I have an AW Protected 18650 and the battery fits with no problems.
> 
> Left, Ultrafire 502B Module. Right, Huntlight FT01 Module



Well, mine looks nothing like that!






And the top of the tube end


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 2, 2007)

Your module looks different. My module makes direct contact to my battery.

Now I understand why you are having problems. 

This is the front of the battery tube. It's open to the battery.


----------



## Abouna (Jul 2, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Your module looks different. My module makes direct contact to my battery.
> 
> Now I understand why you are having problems.
> 
> This is the front of the battery tube. It's open to the battery.



OK, now I'm getting kind of ticked. Whats the deal here?


----------



## Yapo (Jul 2, 2007)

yeh it seems to look totally different from ernsanada's and DX's photos... when you buy something you should be given exactly whats shown on the site and not somthing else(unless something else has been specified)...and i just ordered 1 from DX the otherday, mainly because of ernsanada's photo's(you make all the lights you review look so great lol, especially the outdoor shots) but also because i've wanted a 18650 light for longer runtime and interchangable lamp module... i was thinking of getting a friend a AA light from DX for a birthday present but i do know that DX doesnt always deliver within 2 weeks so i decided not to.


----------



## MorePower (Jul 2, 2007)

That plastic insert with the metal grommet will pop right out with a dowel and a bit of force. Some of the 502B lights have it, some don't, but they don't really need it to work properly.


----------



## Yapo (Jul 2, 2007)

MorePower said:


> That plastic insert with the metal grommet will pop right out with a dowel and a bit of force. Some of the 502B lights have it, some don't, but they don't really need it to work properly.


 
so thats what the plastic insert i've heard about is lol well i'll kno what to do if mine comes with it then!


----------



## Northernflame (Jul 2, 2007)

Abouna. Thanks for posting the pics, it certainly helps clarify the situation.

I can see why your quite annoyed.

You right that is not a d26 modual, at least not one i'm familar with. It's a bit short where the large spring mounts.

From what i can see from your photo's. The setup seems to be to protect the battery from being crushed between the two springs (head and tail cap springs).

It's not a bad idea. However it will confuse any one trying to make it work with protected cells.

You could easily fix your fl with a small spring and a nut/bolt/washer.

Might ever be better than mine. Who knows.


----------



## lexina (Jul 2, 2007)

I bought the WF502D which is the 2X18650 version of your light:-

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4314

It has the exact same led module and the plastic insert. I didn't remove the plastic insert and did not need to use any magnet for the top cell (am using unprotected 18650s). 

I like the WF502D because it can accept the usual D26 incan lamp assemblies too.

If you prefer a 1X18650 without the plastic insert, the Alpha-C1 is a nice light. It has a nice squarish shape like the SF C2:-

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2672


I use the WF502D and the Alpha-C1 as a twinning pair; the 502D with 2X18650s on a 7.2v incan lamp and the C1 with 1X18650 on a Cree module.


----------



## Abouna (Jul 2, 2007)

Right now I'd be satisfied with a light that works and is what was advertised. I understand these are cheap lights, but I don;t think I'm asking too much.

I'm half tempted to ask for a refund.


----------



## Abouna (Jul 3, 2007)

For the sake of reference I thought I'd post the side by side shots of the photos I sent to DX. The photos are repeats of those I took and the ones ernsanada provided. It helps to see them side by side though.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 3, 2007)

I have noticed that some sites list the Ultrafire 502 series (B, C, and D for 2, 3 and 4 cell lengths) as 18650 compatible, while others say only CR123 or 17670 width. What gives here? How would one know which one you're getting? I ordered the 502D from DX and it sounds like 18650s will be ok. I wanted it more for it's ability to handle D26 incan lamps than the included led module. When I went looking for the incan version elsewhere, that's when I bumped into this info.


----------



## lexina (Jul 3, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> I ordered the 502D from DX and it sounds like 18650s will be ok. I wanted it more for it's ability to handle D26 incan lamps than the included led module. When I went looking for the incan version elsewhere, that's when I bumped into this info.



I have the 502D from DX and I am running the following 7.4v 15w D26 lamp assembly on it:-

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3218

It works great with 2 X 18650s. I am pretty sure the 502B will also accept D26 lamps since the head assembly is the same as the 502D.


----------



## knot (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, looks like a case of the 'ol... 





> specifications may change without notice


----------

